

Glyphs: Free Social Network Icon PSD Set - davidsilva
http://gsixcorp.com/glyphs/

======
noobs
If you don't want to subscribe to mandatory mailing list:
<http://gsixcorp.com/downloads/Glyphs_byGSIX_v4.zip>

